# Canon 5D Mark II, Firmware 2.0.9 missing



## ales (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
I just found out that firmware for Canon 5D Mark II is missing from official JAP page http://www.canon.com/eos-d/ 

The only place where the new firmware 2.0.9 is stored is Canon US http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware

Any ideas why???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2011)

ales said:


> Hi,
> I just found out that firmware for Canon 5D Mark II is missing from official JAP page http://www.canon.com/eos-d/
> 
> The only place where the new firmware 2.0.9 is stored is Canon US http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware
> ...



The Canon Global site you gave is not the official Japanese web site, but the links on it all apear to lead to firmware downloads of 2.0.9

Firmware is stored separately from the utilities on most canon sites. I can't read Japanese, so I don't know how to find firmware at the official Japanese web site, www.canon.jp.

Some examples:

australia: http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0400032202.html

United Kingdom: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_II.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-840238&page=1&type=download

finland: http://www.canon.fi/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_II.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:22-840238&page=1&type=download


What language did you need??


----------



## ales (Jul 13, 2011)

English is enough for me.
I was just a little bit confused.  Because the web from which I've usually downloaded firmwares did not show it.


----------

